# Java 6 / J2SE Runtime deinstallieren



## Normalanwender (20. Okt 2010)

Guten Abend

vielleicht bin ich hier ganz falsch, aber ....- jedenfalls steht Java drauf.

Als ganz normaler Home-PC-Anwender (Win XP Home) ist auf meinem PC natürlich auch Java installiert, damit irgendwelche Programme laufen. Jetzt habe ich unter meinen "installierten Programmen" nachgesehen, und dort steht eine gewaltige Liste an "Java" - Einträgen:

- J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 (72 MB)
- J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0, Updates 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11 (jeweils 120 MB)
- Java (TM) 6, Updates 3, 5, 7, 21 (jeweils 91 - 115 MB)
- Java (TM) SE Runtime Environment 6, Update 1 (134 MB)

Somit liegen ca. 1.5 GB Java - Dateien herum, und ich frage mich, ob das wirklich so sein muss, weil mein PC schon voll läuft. Kann ich da Ordnung schaffen - einfach alles deinstallieren und eine aktuelles Paket draufinstallieren? Welches denn? Oder alles einfach bleiben lassen?

Danke für Hinweise

Peter


----------



## Haave (20. Okt 2010)

Die aktuelle Version vom Java Runtime Environment ist Version 6 Update 22 (siehe hier). Die 5er-Version incl. ihrer Updates solltest du also im Prinzip kicken können (zumindest fällt mir gerade für Anwender kein Grund ein, der dagegenspricht).
Könntest aber auch komplett alles kicken und dir die aktuelle Version über den o.a. Link ziehen.

Denk ich mir so, aber wart ruhig noch auf andere Meinungen.


----------



## TX (20. Okt 2010)

Ja, du kannst alles weghauen bis auf die neueste Version.
JavaRa ist ein ganz nettes Programm um alte Versionen von Java zu löschen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2010)

Du kannst im Prinzip alle JREs gefahrlos entfernen und dir die aktuellste Version _Update 22_ installieren.

Seit Java 6 Update 20 wird (zumindest bei mir) bei einem Update die Vorgängerversion automatisch entfernt.
Scheinbar hat man das Problem erkannt und entsprechend gelöst.


----------



## timbeau (21. Okt 2010)

Kommt halt darauf an, ob man evtl. für verschiedene Java-Versionen entwickeln muss. Gibt ja genug Firmen die bestimmte Versionen nur zulassen oder eben nur zu bestimmten Terminen auf die nächst  höhere Version wechseln. 

Aber wenns nur um den PC zu Hause geht ist das sicherlich nicht maßgeblich.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2010)

Er ist Anwender, kein Entwickler!

Und für Entwickler gibt es selbst dann Compiler Level, die es erlauben Bytecode für ältere JREs zu produzieren.


----------



## Normalanwender (21. Okt 2010)

Ich habe es oben nicht gefragt, aber ist anscheinend

- J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0
- Java (TM) 6

das gleiche mit verschiedenen Namen?

Peter


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2010)

Einmal hast du eine Java 5 JRE und dann nochmal eine Java 6 JRE.
Es ist also nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## Normalanwender (21. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Einmal hast du eine Java 5 JRE und dann nochmal eine Java 6 JRE.
> Es ist also nicht das Gleiche.


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt - ich dachte "alles weg und 6/22 rein". Doch nicht? Nur die jeweiligen Updates weg, sodass am Schluss 4 Pakete stehen bleiben?

Oder einfach JavaRa arbeiten lassen?

Peter


----------



## vladimir (21. Okt 2010)

Lass JavaRa arbeiten, nach Abschluss JRE 6/22 installieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2010)

Wieso bist du verwirrt?
Alles deinstallieren, weil veraltet und dann die Version 22 drauf und fertig.


----------



## Normalanwender (22. Okt 2010)

So, relativ erfolgreich abgeschlossen ...

JavaRA laufen lassen, das hat sich aber nach schnellen und weitgehendem Löschen mit Absturz verabschiedet. Ließ sich dann nicht mehr zur Arbeit motivieren (wieder Absturz), hat aber auf c:\ ein sehr langes Löschprotokoll hinterlassen.

Dann per "Deinstallation" die noch restliche Einträge "deinstalliert", aber Java 6/Update 7 hat mit "schwerem Installationsfehler" die Deinstallation verweigert. Der Eintrag steht mit 114 MB noch immer in der Liste, aber andere Deinstallationsprogramme zeigen hier nichts mehr an.

Dann nachgesäubert und alle Verzeichnisse, wo Sun oder Java draufsteht, gelöscht.

Dann 6/22 installiert und bis jetzt keine Probleme gemerkt.

Danke für die Hinweise.

Peter


----------

